# Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - neuer Trailer, neue Szenen



## MellaMel (6. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - neuer Trailer, neue Szenen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - neuer Trailer, neue Szenen


----------



## stevem (6. November 2015)

wow geiler trailer, freue mich schon auf den film !


----------



## kaputto8800 (6. November 2015)

mich wundert es nur langsam, das man Luke Skywalker, also Mark Hamill so gut wie garnicht in den trailern sieht


----------



## TheRealBlade (6. November 2015)

kaputto8800 schrieb:


> mich wundert es nur langsam, das man Luke Skywalker, also Mark Hamill so gut wie garnicht in den trailern sieht



wohl eher gar nicht  

aber es wurde ja schon vielfach gemunkelt das er nur ien sehr kleine rolle hat in dem Film. Vielleicht auch einfach erst in den nächsten Teilen mehr thematisiert wird.

Auf jedenfall macht dieser Trailer noch mehr lust auf den Film. Kaum auszuhalten der Hype


----------



## MisterBlonde (6. November 2015)

TheRealBlade schrieb:


> wohl eher gar nicht



Man hat mehrfach gesehen, wie seine Androidenhand R2D2 berührt hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2015)

Huijuijui... Da waren ja mal ein paar richtig starke Szenen dabei... Wird ja mit jedem Trailer besser.


----------



## MichaelG (6. November 2015)

Abwarten. 



Spoiler



Mal sehen ob man am Ende Skywalker doch noch zur Dunklen Seite bekehrt.


----------



## MisterBlonde (7. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Abwarten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte das passieren und sollte die Art der Inszenierung der Szene gleichen, in der der Imperator in RotJ Luke versucht, zu vernichten, werde ich im Kino wahrscheinlich anfangen zu flennen.


----------



## Frullo (10. November 2015)

Spoiler



Wir könnten auch alle vollkommen in die Irre geführt werden. Bisher geht jeder davon aus, dass der Mann mit der Maske Kylo Ren ist - möglicherweise wurde dies offiziell sogar auch so bestätigt. Aber: Was spricht dagegen, dass nicht Luke der Mann mit der Maske ist - und dies sogar, ohne böse zu sein? Die Worte: "Ich werde beenden, was du begonnen hast" beziehen sich mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Vader/Anakin. Aber warum auf seine dunkle Seite? Warum nicht auf seinen letzten Akt - die Vernichtung des Imperators? Er hat damit angefangen, "das Gleichgewicht der Macht" (was immer das auch sein mag) wiederherzustellen. Die Worte könnten sich also darauf beziehen. 
J.J. ist bekannt dafür, alles zu verdrehen (2. Star Trek Film, Kirk stirbt und Spock schreit "KAAAHN"). Also warum nicht ein Jedi mit Maske? Denn DANN wäre auch Luke auf dem Poster zu sehen...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. November 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Gegen diese Theorie spricht, dass im Trailer 3 am Ende Kylo Ren ohne Maske zu sehen ist.
Der hat dort eine Haarpracht, von der Mark Hamill nur träumen kann.

Zumal es ja auch bereits dieses Bild von Kylo ohne Maske gibt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frullo (10. November 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Verstehe noch nicht ganz, warum das gegen die Theorie sprechen soll: Die Maske auf dem Poster ist flach, die im Trailer hat eine Schnauze. Könnte es nicht sein, dass mehrere Charaktere eine Maske tragen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. November 2015)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Das sind beides die gleichen Masken. Im Trailer ist der Winkel nur sehr ungünstig.


----------

